# Suche Wasserpflanze für Wassertiefe bis 3 m



## conchala** (28. Jan. 2010)

Hallo Hobby Gartenteich Community,
Ich habe einen Naturteich von 100m Länge 20m Breite und 6m Tiefe.
Nun soll eine Seite des Teiches neu gestaltet werden.
Dafür benötigen wir Wasserpflanzen, welche bis zu 2-3m Tiefe gedeihen. (gerne auch Schlingpflanzen) Das Ufer ist steil abfallend, deswegen die Frage ob Seerosen auch so tief wachsen können.
Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir sagen welcher Fachhändler solche Pflanzen verkauft und welche überhaupt in Frage kommen.

Danke für eure Hilfe
conchala**


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Suche Wasserpflanze für Wassertiefe bis 3 m*

Hallo conchala**

soll die Pflanze in 2-3 meter tiefe wachsen ? oder von da bis an die Oberfläche kommen ? 
Dir ist schon klar, das da unten recht wenig Licht ist ? 
Stell doch Deinen Teich mal in einem seperaten Thread vor. 
Als kompetente Wasserpflanzengärtnerei mit Versand kann ich Dir www.nymphaion.de oder www.naturagart.de nennen, wobei sich das Sortiment von naturagart vermutlich mehr auf "normale" Garten und Schwimmteiche bezieht. 
Vielleicht meldet sich werner (nickname Nymphaion) ja zu dem Thema noch.

Ansonsten erst mal alles Gute uned Willkommen im Forum ! 

Wuzzel


----------



## karsten. (28. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Suche Wasserpflanze für Wassertiefe bis 3 m*

Hallo

vorausgesetzt die anderen Parameter stimmen
kommen __ Laichkraut und Knöterich mit solchen Tiefen durchaus zurecht.
Allerdings ist es nicht ganz einfach einen vernünftigen Bestand aufzubauen

 

mit "3 Pflanzen von jeder Sorte" kommt man da nicht hin


https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5021/?q=laichkraut


mfG


----------



## Bladsches (28. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Suche Wasserpflanze für Wassertiefe bis 3 m*

Hi,

bin keine Pflanzenexperte, aber in Baggerseen gibts doch auch die Pflanzen (vielleicht auch Algen) die auch aus 6m Tiefe an die Oberfläche wachsen. Sehen so aus wie __ Wasserpest.

Steven


----------



## Nymphaion (28. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Suche Wasserpflanze für Wassertiefe bis 3 m*

Hallo,

mit diesen Wassertiefen kommen nur ganz wenige Pflanzen zurecht. Am ehesten werden es noch die Laichkräuter und Tausendblätter packen, aber auch bei denen funktioniert es nur wenn sie im flacheren Wasser angesiedelt werden und dann nach und nach in die wirklich tiefen Bereiche kriechen können. 

Bei den Seerosen kommt eine einzige Sorte in Frage: Colonel J.A. Welch. Die hat bei uns schon drei Meter Tiefe mitgemacht, tiefer geht es aber nicht mehr. Was noch in größeren Tiefen wächst sind die __ Teichrosen (Nuphar-Arten).


----------



## conchala** (29. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Suche Wasserpflanze für Wassertiefe bis 3 m*

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und Mühe. Ich habe das erstemal ein Forum genutzt, wirklich nett von euch. 

@Wuzzel: eigentlich suche ich eine Seerosenart. Muß nicht unbedingt 3 m sein. Momentan befindet sich __ Schilf an dieser Stelle. Muss ich das Schilf entfernen um Seerosen dort anzusiedeln? Wie pflanze ich Seerosen an und welche hält solche Tiefen aus?
Das mit dem Thread ist eine gute Idee das werde ich im Frühjahr machen. danke!!!

@karsten: wo bekomme ich __ laichkraut her, das gefällt mir, ist auch etwas was ich gesucht habe und was meinst du wieviel pflanzen ich auf einen m² benötige? Hast du vielleicht tipps für einen bestand den ich mir aufbauen möchte?

@Nymphaion: danke für die spezielle Sorte der Seerose, das ist sehr hilfreich. wo ist der unterschied zu __ teichrosen?? möchte den gegenüberliegenden uferbereich damit bepflanzen um wildangeln zu verhindern, nützen sie dazu? und gibt es nachteile?

danke für eure hilfe.
conchala**


----------



## karsten. (30. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Suche Wasserpflanze für Wassertiefe bis 3 m*

Moin conchala**  

__ Laichkraut findest Du sicher bei unserem Forengärtner 

günstig kann auch sein sich (natürlich erlaubt) an möglichen Altbständen aus der Umgebung zu "bediehnen".

wichtig ist dabei Geduld, ein bischen Experimentieren  und ... Geduld 

ich würde auch auf jedenfall eine Vorkultur in flachem Wasser machen
gut eignen sich Kunstoffnetze mit einem Lava / Ton Substrat

da kann man später auch gezielt "Auspflanzen"  

Vielleicht fängst Du doch erstmal mit einem Sortiment an und prüfst welche Arten
mit Deinen Verhältnissen am Besten klarkommen,
um dann eine größere Menge zu pflanzen.

schönes WE


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Suche Wasserpflanze für Wassertiefe bis 3 m*

Hi Conchala,

der Unterschied zwischen See- und __ Teichrosen liegt hauptsächlich in der unscheinbareren Blüte der Teichrosen (in etwa ausehend wie die einer Trollblume, deutlich kleiner als Seerosenblüten (ca 5cm) und gelb). Sitzt die Teichrose tiefer als 1,5m - 2m blüht sie aber auch nicht mehr (bilden dann nur noch Unterwasserblätter)

MfG Frank


----------

